# need printer and artist in NJ



## NjBjj732 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey im looking for an artist and printer in NJ.
i need an artist to help create a logo and help with designs for tshirts, not only to create them but help email them to printers to have printed.
need a printer for the creation of my products.


----------

